# Rolex 50th Anniversary Submariner



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

A few shots of the Kermit. I posted a review of the Grovana Coral Reef II in the RLT Reviews section (with a comparison photo), but wanted to put up a few more pics of the Sub. It's a very photogenic watch!



















I drove myself bonkers trying to get this shot:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nalu said:


> I drove myself bonkers trying to get this shot:


I can see why as well......bloody nice job, not sure if I would have bothered with the finer details ( I would like to think I would have







) but its a cracking shot, very well executed, the beauty is in the subtlety.........

Best regards David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great shots Colin...









The first shot is my favorite, its the little Colgate 'Tings' on the dial, like little stars that I love......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Beautiful watch and stunning pics that were defo worth the hassle Colin... you are the man!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Great pics!!









I think I need to expand my wish list, love the green


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

that's an impressive bit of work


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Superb pics.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks gents!









I'll try that 'simultaneous' shot again once I've got a proper light tent set up in the new joint. That said, the 'product photo' quality shots generally pale in comparison with just setting the watch outside and taking a few snaps on a bright day. Light is power in photography, and the sun is hard to top!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Nalu said:


> Thanks gents!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that!! Nature know what it's doing when it comes to lighting


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Excellent shots Colin. I wish mine were half as good!

Regards

Mark


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Repetition, Mark - it's the hallmark of adult education! The more you take, the better you get. Five years ago, I couldn't take a watch photo to save my life. Then I realised that if I practiced more, my U/W macro skills would improve (which was my original goal in starting watch photography) and so I started shooting more and more. Hang around the forums, lots of good tips get thrown around


----------

